# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Manipulating Gravity in Lucid Dreams

## 4thDimension

A very cool thing to try when lucid dreaming is switching up gravity. I did this recently and it was awesome! All I had to do was think, "gravity will now pull up instead of down" and the next thing I knew, I had to hold onto the grass to stay down! Oddly, nothing else started flying up, just myself. It didn't turn into some lucid nightmare, either. When I was tired of holding on, I simply thought of everything back to normal and it was. What a thrilling experience!

----------


## SCS

That's awesome. 

If you try this again, you could potentially try not holding on and just see where you end up if you keep falling upward.

----------


## cjacollins

That sounds like so much fun !

----------


## Box77

Sounds fun to do. I just switched gravity a couple of times but it was by rotating 90º the whole dreamscape when attempting to walk on the walls. I was surprised about how it felt the switch of its force going from my back to my feet. I'd like to try the way you described too.  :smiley:

----------

